# URL link in signature



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Have url links in sigs been disabled ?

I can no longer seem to include a clickable link in my sig :-(


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nothing has changed as far as I'm aware. Make sure that "Do not automatically parse URLs" is not ticked.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I Removed 1 tick & added another but has made no difference, can't find anything else wrong.
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

My bad. I'd omitted http://www. from the link [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Doh! :wink:


----------

